# Ignore Feature



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

If I put a person on "ignore", do they know that somehow?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> If I put a person on "ignore", do they know that somehow?


No not really. If they quote something you’ve said to try to respond to you, you won’t see it and won’t respond. They may realize you’ve put them on ignore if that happens. But they also may assume you just didn’t answer.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> No not really. If they quote something you’ve said to try to respond to you, you won’t see it and won’t respond. They may realize you’ve put them on ignore if that happens. But they also may assume you just didn’t answer.


OK, thanks!


----------

